# buying a car in cyprus



## deb49 (Jul 14, 2009)

We are moving over to Oroklini early september, we will hire a car for the first couple of weeks, but will want to buy one pretty quickly. I have read that used cars are very expensive, but what about new cars? At the moment in the UK you can buy a new small Nissan for about £6,500 does anyone know how much one would be in Cyprus?
Any advise would be appreciated.
Deb


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

The really small ones eg. Ford fiesta, will be at the very minimum over 10,000eu. if you go one level up like the focus at the very minimum over 16,000eu.

I didn't look at the Nissan's as every time I went by there, kind of far from my place, they were closed for one holiday or another. For instance today everything is shut for some, apparently, very important holiday!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> The really small ones eg. Ford fiesta, will be at the very minimum over 10,000eu. if you go one level up like the focus at the very minimum over 16,000eu.
> 
> I didn't look at the Nissan's as every time I went by there, kind of far from my place, they were closed for one holiday or another. For instance today everything is shut for some, apparently, very important holiday!


Today is assumption day, celebrating the ascension of the virgin mary.
The Cypriots go back to their family villages to go to church and then have a big get together.
We are going up to Kallepia where we have been invited by Cypriot friends to join them in the festivities.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Today is assumption day, celebrating the ascension of the virgin mary.

Yes, after over 20 years in the States we forgot there other Christian holidays apart from Christmas and Easter. Actually some years ago a woman in Connecticut drove through the door into a K Mart as they were closed Christmas day and she got pissed (they had been open all other Christmases and because it was not a Jewish holiday).

I was very nice and quiet here in Nicosia!


----------



## greiga (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Debs,
I was reading your post from sept re buying a car. I also live in Oroklini and am looking to buy a car so was wondering if you could share any pointers with me or even recommend any decent dealers?

Many thanks

ali


----------

